# How to soak a tegu?



## Kasmut (Aug 27, 2012)

So I was feeding Vee today and I saw that he's showing the first signs of shed. I really want to take him out to soak but I've only had him for about 10 days and he still doesn't like to be touched or picked up. Should I wait and hope he can shed on his own, or use gloves and give him a soak anyway? Also, do you need to sterilize the bath water before soaking?


----------



## james.w (Aug 27, 2012)

How is the humidity in the enclosure?


----------



## Kasmut (Aug 27, 2012)

It's hanging around 80-85%ish


----------



## Neeko (Aug 27, 2012)

Can you coax him into a tub from the cage. Get a box and put some food in it, when he does go, in turn off the lights (make sure you can see). Then you can get him into the tub for soak. It'll lessen the stress if you don't man handle him.


----------



## james.w (Aug 27, 2012)

If your humidity is truly at 80-85% you don't nerd to soak him.


----------



## Murkve (Aug 27, 2012)

Agreed with James. Just see how the shed goes. They usually shed in pieces, and it might take a couple days, but if your husbandry is good you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Kasmut (Aug 27, 2012)

Some of the pieces have fallen off already, and more is hanging off of his body. Hoping the rest of his shed will go as well.


----------



## fisheric (Aug 28, 2012)

he will probably shed fine on his own.

A bath might not be best until he is comfortable with you handling him.


----------

